# General > AquaTalk >  Boraras brigittae breeding - anyone successful in raising the fry?

## Rupert

I have a tank with just crs, cherry shrimp and about 40 Boraras Brigittae. The tank is maintained at a temp of 26.5c. 

Every now and then I see a one or two very very small fry and was wondering what are the success criteria for them to survive?

----------


## marle

> I have a tank with just crs, cherry shrimp and about 40 Boraras Brigittae. The tank is maintained at a temp of 26.5c. 
> 
> Every now and then I see a one or two very very small fry and was wondering what are the success criteria for them to survive?


sufficient hiding places to prevent the fries from being eaten?

----------


## TS168

So far i have not have any chance to breed them. I only manage to keep them alive and in good color.

----------


## Rupert

I just saw one fry just under half the adult size swimming around. It must be good luck, rather than anything else for me, because I would expect lots and lots of fry anyway hope there is more in the future.

----------


## Puffer

hi Rupert, would you like to share what's your water parameters and setup? What's the size of females like - obvious bulging tummy?

----------


## Rupert

This tank is my CRS / cherry tank; it is very low tech, except for the chiller set at 26.5c. The plants are nana petit and moss, narrow java fern with lots of sand. Lighting is mainly natural lighting; PH 6.0, so nothing special. Probably the only thing different with this tank is that I drink more beer in front of it than I should

----------


## Puffer

That't a nice long tank! - I noted that the ph is on the low end and temperature also quite low. Thanks for sharing!

----------


## beetroot

Hi Rupert

Did you "monitor" to see if the fry survived? I assume you left it in the tank?

I just spotted one small fry in my little tank, hehe! Must be pure luck. I have 9 boraras briggitae. Just like yours, I don't see any other fry. I think I'll just leave it there and hope it grows up... not sure what to do.

----------


## beetroot

Hi All...

After my post above in July'09, i only saw the fry for 4 days  :Sad: , and i stopped seeing it thereafter... presumed dead.

But... I just spotted another lone fry today  :Grin:  about half a cm long. Now i'm not sure how to make it survive till adulthood. Sigh.... it will be very sad if i only see it for a few days like before. Does it need frequent feeding?

----------


## wong1979

Anyone knows where to get them and how much per fish? Thanx!

----------


## chiller

I had 5 Boraras brigittae, and now I have 6 adults, one teenager and one baby kid. They are living in a shrimp tank, so I wonder what these babies feed on.

----------


## Fuzzy

> Anyone knows where to get them and how much per fish? Thanx!


I got mine from Colourful Aquarium in Balestier, they are not too expensive, if I recall correctly around a red note or less for a bag of 10.

I've not managed to breed mine successfully, but I only have 6 remaining from the original 10 I have in a densely planted 2ft CRS tank (I keep it around 25C - 26C)

Very cute little fish, I have had them for over 6 mths and have been feeding them with Sera Mikropan Stage 2 - Mini flake food. They need a very fine fish food, so you will have to crush coarser flake/pellet.

I've seen them taking a whack (very rarely) at some of my CRS and Malayan shrimplets, but their mouths are too small to do any damage or to eat them.

----------


## beetroot

wow, chiller! lucky you  :Smile: . 
unfortunately, i'm unable to spot the lone fry anymore  :Crying: . sigh... failed  :Sad: . wonder if i should have removed it in the first place.

----------


## Fuzzy

I am thinking of getting 10 more to put into the tank, they're really cheerful little fish, I'll probably give colourful a call tomorrow see if he has stock.

Evil thread, make me spend more money.

Edit: Found some at C328. Around 2 red notes for a bag of 30!

----------


## chiller

> wow, chiller! lucky you . 
> unfortunately, i'm unable to spot the lone fry anymore . sigh... failed . wonder if i should have removed it in the first place.


Thanks, but wasn't planning to breed them but glad they are doing fine. I housed them together with my green and cherries shrimps. The food I give them are the cheap taiwan brand guppy food. And the food is a very fine type. All doing well.

----------


## beetroot

I didn't plan to breed mine too, but was surprised to see one or two fries. I feed mine Sera Vipagran Baby, also small fine food. They are now fat! Keep mine with Sakura shrimps and galaxy. Now i seriously think it is the galaxy that gobbled it up, even though initially I saw them ignoring the fry  :Sad: . My mistake.

----------

